# F-350 vs F-250



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Im looking for some info on this topic,i have a f350 and am looking to get a f250.Is there any big difference between these trucks, i have a western 8.6 mvp plus on my 350.will the 250 do the same amount of work as the 350,any help


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Not very much difference, not very much difference in price either. And no it wont push any bigger plow or get done any faster than the 250.....I'm assuming your are talking SRW 350's?


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Early years the 250 had 2" rear axle blocks/spacers and the 350's had 4" blocks LOL!! that was about it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

The difference between my 06 f250 and a 06 f350 was 1 rear leaf spring.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

different axles, springs, GVWRs, blocks, and other small stuff


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Chrisxl64;830432 said:


> different axles, springs, blocks,




Not necessarily.

It just depends on how the truck is speced out.

For snowplowing purposes a 250 will be the same as a 350.


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

So the 250 should hold my plow the same as my 350!!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

skferreri;830450 said:


> So the 250 should hold my plow the same as my 350!!!!!!


Most likely if it has a similiar spring code.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My 250 diesel sags less than my dads 350 v -10


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

The newer trucks f250 and f350 have the same weight capacity on the front end.So you will be able to put on the same size plows on either. Engine and trans are the same also, only difference is between gas and diesel
The difference is how much weight you can put in the bed because of the extra leaf spring.
Price difference is not that much so I would say go for the 350 for the extra weight carrying capability.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

My F250 carries a 9'2" Boss better than my Dodge 3500 carries a 8'6" MVP (and it's not even close).


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

The front ends are basically the same, so for plowing its not going to matter. If you get a 350 srw and a 250 the only differences are going to be in the rear, and that would be an extra leaf spring and 4" spacer block in the 350, I'm not too sure that the rear axles are even different, I think they are the same. I have a 250 with the 10000 GVW package, but my front axle is rated for 6,000 and my rear is 6,1??, so if I do math correctly according to my axle ratings I should be able to be at 12,000gvw, which is what I think the 350 is close too, correct me if I am wrong. Basically not much different between the two and the front ends are practically the same. You'll be fine. Sorry for going off on a tangent.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

wait a sec, didn't the 250's runa dana 50 up front,and the 350's have a 60,,,,super 60's in 450's and 550's and i didnt think the front suspensions were the same,,,unlss something changed in the last couple years.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

assuming you are talking about the superduty body style in the 99-02 year models and assuming gas enginesand 4x4...the badge and front springs and SOMETIMES the different sized rear block are the only difference. the f250 comes with either an s or v code front spring, the 350 comes with either a v or x code spring. the front ends are exactly the same model, the rear is exactly the same sterling 10.5" rear, and the rear springs are exactly the same. that said...there were factory options such as an extra overload spring and . the dana 60 front wasnt available on the super duty until 02 and the dana 60 rears were in the light duty f250s

call ford headquarters if you need confirmation, but getting simple information outta ford is like a national secret or something.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

FYI - it looks like he is running an '08 or newer and probably will be running the same with the new one. So yes it is within the last couple of years, and it is since they redesigned most of the superduty, frame, diesel engine, interior, exterior, etc. for the 2007.5 model year. So for the sake of helping him out, lets keep the info relative to within the last couple of model years. Also if you go to western's website and use their quickmatch software it has all of the same plows fitting on both including the 8.6' MVP Plus. May I ask why you are updating trucks so soon. I am also basing all of my info on the superduty with the diesel option, I am not sure about gassers. Not that that makes any difference according to western's info.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

from 05 to current if the truck is a diesel 250 or 350 if it has the snow plow prep it will have 6000 front spring rate no plow prep it will be 5200 or 5400. if it has the prep from factory its the same.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Axles(front and rear) are the same between the newer F250 and 350 SRW trucks.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

yup dana 60s up front. pretty sure rears on the 350 are dana 80s guys


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

if your talkin pre 99 then the 250 had a ttb front axle, not solid


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

KJ Cramer;830746 said:


> So for the sake of helping him out, lets keep the info relative to within the last couple of model years.


wonders where you got that info, since it wasnt posted in this thread.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

mcfly89;832774 said:


> wonders where you got that info, since it wasnt posted in this thread.


Look at his picture, its not hard to tell what year truck he has.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

the picture in his profile is a dodge, so i didnt figure his avatar would be any more relevant.


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info,the reason im getting rid of my truck is i want a reg cab instead of the super cab,pain in the ass being that long.in my area they r having some great deals on 250s reg cab,so that why im trying to get the pros and cons of 250-350,still havent made up my mind yet


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

The avatar is deff a ford


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

mcfly89;832985 said:


> the picture in his profile is a dodge, so i didnt figure his avatar would be any more relevant.


LMAO. Not sure what you are smoking, but he is definitely reffering to an '08 FORD. If he is comparing a 350 and a 250, and his avatar is a Ford, why wouldn't you think it was about that truck. Not to mention he has a thread about his new truck being a 350 with a 8.5 MVP, it can't get any more obvious than that, its practically biting you in the rear.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

KJ Cramer;833443 said:


> LMAO. Not sure what you are smoking, but he is definitely reffering to an '08 FORD. If he is comparing a 350 and a 250, and his avatar is a Ford, why wouldn't you think it was about that truck. Not to mention he has a thread about his new truck being a 350 with a 8.5 MVP, it can't get any more obvious than that, its practically biting you in the rear.


why would I be smoking something to see that the year model of his truck is mentioned NOWHERE in this thread? I know what an f250 and 350 are, I own a few, thats why i left relevant info about FORD trucks in my earlier post. now you mention his avatar is a ford, thats great, but his PROFILE PICTURE IS A DODGE. so since one truck isnt the year or model referenced in the title to the thread, I assume he doesnt own that truck, which led me to believe that he also doesnt own the truck in his avatar. its an avatar....not a photo album.lotsa folks use stock photos for their avatars.

I havent read any of his other threads...didn't have time to search all over the net to find what shouldve been posted here to begin with. somethings biting me in the rear alright


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

skferreri;830307 said:


> Im looking for some info on this topic,i have a f350 and am looking to get a f250.Is there any big difference between these trucks, i have a western 8.6 mvp plus on my 350.will the 250 do the same amount of work as the 350,any help


That help, its the first post in this thread, had to read it to know what to leave information about. "I have a f350", "I have a western 8.6 mvp"

As far as his other posts, no searching necessary, just went to the same place you saw he had a dodge and clicked on a link; there it was picture and all.

It was Sunday morning, I was killing some time, so I admit I did look a little further into it than most probably did. But if you made it to his profile to view that Dodge pic, you were like one to two clicks away from the same things I saw.

Back to the topic at hand here - skferreri, sounds like a good reason for a new truck to me, the deals are awsome now, nows the time to buy anything, they are almost giving them away. Good luck.


----------

